# [SOLVED] xrandr, nvidia and xsetwacom wrong screen width

## VinzC

Hi.

I recently bought a Wacom Cintiq 22HD, which comes with an embedded monitor (1920x1080) with a DVI-I cable. I have another monitor, a Dell ST 2410, same resolution. All my attempts fail, no matter what I do to put the Dell above the Cintiq display.

My hardware:GeForce GTS 450

nvidia drivers 304.43 (needed to fix crashes and RGB swapping with Flash)

Gentoo sources 3.4.9The problems:the virtual screen width is always twice 1920 (i.e. 3840) pixels no matter what I use (xrandr or nvidia-settings gui) to put the Cintiq below the Dell monitor

xsetwacom set "Wacom Cintiq 22HD stylus" MapToOutput HEAD-0 (or HEAD-1) covers only half the screen height but still twice the screen witdh (i.e. the stylus covers an area 3840x540 instead of 1920x1080)!

the stylus remains attached to the upper monitor, I want it attached to the bottom one, of course.Out of curiosity I tried Linux Mint 12, which comes with nouveau instead of nvidia blob. Oddly enough screen positioning works like a charm. Of course, my tablet doesn't work since the kernel is not up to date (still 3.2).

EDIT: It is also visible in the virtual desktop chooser that the desktop surface is 3840x2160 instead of 1920x2160.

If anybody has any suggestion or any hint, warm welcome. (More than one week of constant failures is starting to get on my nerves).

----------

## jathlon

This is about setting up a tablet, but the problem sounds similar. (And the hardware from same manufacturer. :) )  Quote from page: By default, the tablet area gets stretched over the whole two screen

http://bensimonds.com/2011/05/25/setting-up-dual-monitors-with-a-wacom-tablet-on-ubuntu-11-04/

Perhaps that may help.

----------

## VinzC

Thanks jathlon but that doesn't help. I know the tablet gets stretched to the whole two screens. Fact is the virtual space width is twice what it needs to be, as if I had 4 screens in fact, two above, two below. That must be sorted out first.

The screen needs first to be no wider than 1920, which all my attempts have failed to do. The tablet can be setup only *after* the screen and its virtual space are set properly.

----------

## VinzC

It apparently was a bug in nVidia drivers and xrandr/multi-monitor configurations. Upgrading to nvidia-drivers-304.51 got both my monitors properly configured without panning or extra virtual space.  :Cool: 

----------

